# Happy New Year from Datu Hartman and the World Modern Arnis Alliance.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year from Datu Hartman and the World Modern Arnis Alliance.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years TIM


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------

